# Game 31, Bucks vs Mavs



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (12-18) vs. Dallas Mavericks (24-6).
> 
> WHEN: 8 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


Tough game Saturday night. maybe the Mavs will have their minds on partying.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/112736644.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

We can hope. Thankfully Boykins will be back.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dooling and Boykins are doing better than I thought they would, so a win from a depleted Bucks team over a depleted Mavs team!

But Luc has a concussion. sigh.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

What a difference having Boykins in the lineup does for us. I'm just at a loss of words on this one right now. 

I will be back in the morning.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> What a difference having Boykins in the lineup does for us. I'm just at a loss of words on this one right now.
> 
> I will be back in the morning.


Boykins has always given some type of defenses fits. Seem him do it when he was with the Wiz, and when he was with the Bucks before. 

It does help to play teams that are missing key players when your team is missing key players. Levels the playing field. Nice to see Brandon at the game.


----------

